# 3ft vivexotic for sale



## benandbronny (Jan 22, 2012)

3ft vivexotic, for sale full set just needs a heat matt has a heat buld water dish and plants in the back of it £50 ring me if you want it on 07542515108 and ask for ben ..


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

need to go in Equipment Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------

